# Electronic Scales



## Noxx (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am now looking for a new digital scale. I gave the one I had to my employee in Quebec city...

I wish to buy something with a good capacity (not the previous 50g. I had!).
Something like 6000g. - 10,000g. Also, accuracy should be 0.1g or lower.

I will use the scale for weighing gold bar after melts. I am not looking for anything fancy like one with a USB port or a counting scale.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 22, 2010)

Will you have to worry about getting it calibrated by any authorities?
I had a friend in Philadelphia with a coin shop,and he had to buy a certain scale,and have it calibrated every year or so.
I have that scale in my collection now that he retired.
Just something to look into since you will be using it for business.

Jim


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sartorius and Mettler were the big names once upon a time. I would buy something that can handle up to 12.5 Kg ~ 400 OZ with 0.1 gr accuracy. Maybe you can get one second-hand at much cheaper than retail. I'm sure others here are more up-to-date with this...Maybe some chinese made?


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 22, 2010)

low end

http://balance.balances.com/scales/164

higher end

http://balance.balances.com/scales/205

It all depends what you want to pay.

Just do a google search for "6000 gram capacity electronic scale".


----------



## Noxx (Jul 26, 2010)

I won't get a "legal for trade" scale for now since it costs a lot more.

HAuCl4, I'll buy a 10kg 0.1g. accuracy scale probably. For example, there's this one on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300448148506&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The thing is, the seller only ships with UPS, that means, for Canadian, about 40% duty/taxes.

I don't know why, but USPS and Fedex are cheaper.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 26, 2010)

Do you need a 10,000 gram capacity? You can buy a new 0.1g Ohaus triple beam, that will weigh to 2610 g (with added weights), with a dial tare, for about $200 -$225. I have no idea what the tare capacity is.

http://www.amazon.com/Ohaus-Dial-o-Gram-Mechanical-Stainless-Capacity/dp/B000FQ8Y5M


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jul 26, 2010)

Noxx said:


> I won't get a "legal for trade" scale for now since it costs a lot more.
> 
> HAuCl4, I'll buy a 10kg 0.1g. accuracy scale probably. For example, there's this one on ebay:
> 
> ...



I only suggested a 12.5 Kg scale because Mettler had one, and because 12.5 Kg is about the standard good delivery bar of 400 OZ. I.e.: Odds are that you will never need to weight a bar bigger than 400 OZ.

I'd be surprised if the Indian or Chinese do not have very affordable scales nowadays. Just a thought.


----------



## Noxx (Aug 2, 2010)

Had some luck yesterday, found a scale I like on eBay. It retails for $300 CAD on other canadian websites. Got it for 190$ CAD (on eBay of course).

It'll do fine for a while.

http://www.myweigh.com/scales/medium-scales/ibalance-5500


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 2, 2010)

This will do for me right now. 8) 

VB-302A Lab Balance Counting Scale 3000g x 0.05g NIB $184.00 US.

This unit: 3000 x 0.05g / 0.1g (switchable). Other sizes and capacities available in our Ebay 

Features: 

Auto shut off -- selectable 
Auto zero tracking 
Semi-Auto calibration 
Counting Feature (sample size 10, 20, 50 or 100) 
Backlight (green color) can be set to on, off, or only on when weight is on the scale. 
Low battery indicator 
Large 1.3" LCD or LED display (please specify). 
Stainless Steel weighing pan 
Bubble level 
Adjustable feet 
RS232 Output for connection to computer or printer 
LCD: g, oz, lb, dwt, ozt, ct, tl. T, tl. H, tl. J, gn, dr, mm, tola, pcs 
Operating Temp: 0 - 40°C 
Power Source: AC/DC or 6 x AA Batteries (batteries not included) 
Adaptor: 9-12V/100mA 
Shipping Weight: 4.4 lb 
Scale Dimensions: 10.0" x 7.3" x 3.2" 
Manufacturers 1 Year Limited Warranty 



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300449008855


----------



## chemist (Aug 2, 2010)

Tanita has become a big player in the electronic balance business.
I would also suggest that you get a calibration weight. You can either invest in a commercial calibration weight or make one yourself. Balances break and drift. A calibration weight should be used each time that you weigh something on your balance or on someone else's balance.


----------



## Noxx (Aug 11, 2010)

FYI, got it today:


----------



## joem (Aug 11, 2010)

I did not know a loonie is an oz


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 11, 2010)

That is very nice looking NOXX. 8)


----------



## skippy (Aug 11, 2010)

joem said:


> I did not know a loonie is an oz



I think Noxx is flashing some bling in this pic rather than a loonie (canadian nickname for the dollar coin in case anyone wondered
)


----------



## Noxx (Aug 11, 2010)

It's not a loonie lol. It's a 1 oz gold Maple Leaf coin, 99.99% pure (1 ozT.).


----------



## joem (Aug 11, 2010)

Noxx said:


> It's not a loonie lol. It's a 1 oz gold Maple Leaf coin, 99.99% pure (1 ozT.).


or is it just chocolate?


----------



## Noxx (Aug 12, 2010)

Ya that's just a chocolate... And all these chocolates are in my safe


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 12, 2010)

If I come visit can I keep the ones I can swallow?


----------



## joem (Aug 12, 2010)

hehehe


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 12, 2010)

Noxx said:


> It's not a loonie lol. It's a 1 oz gold Maple Leaf coin, 99.99% pure (1 ozT.).



Those coins sell normally at a premium over spot. Don't they?. Nice scale.


----------

